# Toy breeders that focus on intelligence?



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

Are there any toy breeders that are known for producing especially intelligent dogs? Naturally I want a dog with excellent health and temperament, but after that my top priority would be intelligence, because I would love to see what the dog is capable of learning.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

The poodle breed (toy, mini and standard) is an intelligent dog. I would look for reputable breeders who health test and breed for temperament and I am sure you will be happy!


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

I honestly have never known a poodle who wasn't quite intelligent. My two never cease to amaze me! I keep expecting them to start talking any day!


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I currently have my first toys ever. I used to always have minis. The toys are extremely intelligent--just like their larger cousins. If they sometimes don't seem to be, blame the owners. Many people are attracted to cute little dogs, but they don't bother to train them. Find a good breeder, work with your toy poodle, and you will be amazed at what they can learn.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I wouldn't look for a breeder who focuses on one aspect over the "whole" Poodle. Intelligence is a breed trait common in most all Poodles that are well bred. So, find yourself a reputable breeder who breeds to standard and health tests, has good temperaments (which includes intelligence), good structure (often verified by judges at shows) and you'll likely wind up with a great example of the "whole" Poodle. 

There are breeders who focus on things like color or size and let some of the other things go by the way side. If a breeder is only looking for the most intelligent dogs to breed and that's their main focus, then what about the rest of the dog? 

When looking at a dog or a horse, (I use to have horses) you don't look at just the head or just the top line or just the gait. You look at the over all picture. And that's how it should be for you when looking at prospective dogs.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

All I can say is, be careful what you ask for! My smart-Alec mini is a handful!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I think you can track down breeders that do go for overall package. I breed my 1 st litter last year for intelligence from my bitch & conformation from my stud. I knew what improvements I wanted on my pet bitch conformation wise & I wanted a stud that threw good conformation & a pleasing personality. It worked. I couldn't be happier with the outcome of intelligence & structure. 

I would start tracking down poodles that have titles & go from there. Artep "Mr Personality" is a fly ball wiz & comes from nice pedigrees. But recently their website was taken down so might be harder to track down. G8Creek Toys has an Agility wiz up in NY. I am still tracking down more since I want for my next breeding to bred a different bitch to a smart poodle. She is nice conformation & personality but a little laid back & cuddley for my tastes, I like go, go, go & get into mischief poodles. If you find more let me know. I have tracked several Mini breeders like Absolute, Safranne & Eaglhill South.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Smart breeds are much harder...smiles.


----------

